# bootmgr missing on new build



## newpc (Aug 2, 2010)

So I just finished a new computer build ( my first) and I had windows installing this morning, but I hadn't been able to get into the bios yet because I had a mac keyboard and one of the fans wasn't running so I shut down the computer in the middle (maybe a bad move in retrospect, but i was worried).

That issue is resolved, but I cannot install the windows 7 DVD because I get"bootmgr is missing" whenever I try to boot from the dvd. Also, my CD DRIVE is the first boot device. so you know. what do I do to get this computer working? I was trying to figure a way to format the drive maybe but I don't know what to do. the motherboard is a gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R. please help.


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you get a "Press any key to boot from CD-ROM.." or something like that?


----------



## newpc (Aug 2, 2010)

yes. it says


Boot from CD?DVD:
Press Any Key to boot from CD or DVD.....
BOOTMGR is missing
Press trl+Alt+Del to restart ( which doesn't work)


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you able to boot any other CDs/DVDs? Maybe its the CD/DVD. If not then I suspect that somehow the booting of the CD/DVD got skipped and it went onto booting the Hard Disk.


----------



## newpc (Aug 2, 2010)

well, I was able to boot to windows yesterday...i have a partial install. I cannot boot other CDs but I have never created boot diskes before so I wonder if i am doing it correctly. For example when i download gparted to create a boot disk, I only downloaded the iso file and then I right clicked ( windows seven on a different machine) and created a windows boot disk that way.

however nothing is happening

in advanced bios features
I see Hard Disk Boot Priority: [Press Enter]
within this I see two options, my harddrive and bootable addon cards switching this does nothing

I get the same error message no matter what I do, even if there is no disk in hte drive
can't I format the disk or something and start over?


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

Was the Windows you booted yesterday the same copy? Did you booted it from the BIOS or a OS?

Somehow your disc is not booting and so it tries to boot the hard disk which had an incomplete OS. What you have on the HD does not matter as you can choose to format it when you install Windows.

Try formatting the HD, but I'll don't think it will make a difference.

Another possibility is your CD drive. Check if it shows up properly in the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Set the optical drive as the first boot device in Boot Disc Priority. The optical drive will not show in "Hard Disk Boot Priority".


----------



## newpc (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the help. I got my computer working by creating a bootable disk of the ultimate boot disk and created partitions which formatted the drive and allowed me to install windows.

side issue, my usb 3.0 ports are not working and I can't figure out why. all usb options in the bios are turned on, so ***? anyone know?

but thanks anyway for the great advice


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you do a fresh OS install or complete the partial install that you had before?
Have you installed the Mobo drivers?


----------



## newpc (Aug 2, 2010)

I did a fresh OS install, and I installed the mobo drivers, and i even went and made sure I had the very newest ones


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

By not working do you mean not working at all right? Are all the ports not working? Does it show up in device manager? If you plug a usb drive in and go to the BIOS, does it show up there?


----------

